# Red Eye Tetras - anyone keep them



## browning IRL (2 Feb 2009)

Anyone any experience of Keeping Red Eye Tetras. What tankmates can you keep with them ? Whats there behaviour like ?

Cheers,

John


----------



## jay (3 Feb 2009)

Grow pretty large for tetras.
They can be kept wit any other community species really, though they should be in a nice big shoal (atleast 10 I say)
as they can get a bit rough with each other.

Would be a lovely choice of large shoal for your tank.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Feb 2009)

I know Mark (saintly) has kept them and seems to have had good experiences with them.

They are one of th emore aggresive tetras, so keep in good sized groups with no small, long-finned etc fish such as Guppies. Like jay said, they also grow quite large for a tetra (about 7-8cm maybe) so a tank of about 60cm/20gallons is a good sized tank for them. Nonetheless, quite an undemanding fish - obviously make sure your filter is cycled etc and they'll be fine with just the normal drill - weekly water change, flake food etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Feb 2009)

there a nice fish.i'd say put them in nothing smaller than a 3 footer visually speaking.

the aggression I've never had a problem with. there is obviously a ranking or pecking order if you want to call it that. and they pick areas to "sit" in. the odd nudge from a bigger fish but that's about it IME


----------



## browning IRL (3 Feb 2009)

Hi Mark,

Is there anything you would'nt keep them with Tetra wise i.e Rummy Nose or Embers really. Mine is a 4ft tank and I was going to start off with 10 red eyes and see how they went.

Cheers,

John

PS Whats with the ungodly hour of the morning 5am.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Feb 2009)

they've been fine with everything. i've had them a along side embers,cardinals silver tip, rams there was no issue what so ever. i may be lucky though, but i cant see a problem


----------



## browning IRL (3 Feb 2009)

Thanks for that Mark,

My question was based on bits and pieces I had read on the web, say ing they were a bit nippy.

Cheers,

John


----------



## chump54 (3 Feb 2009)

I have 9 in with some black neons... they hang out together fine. They do eat the e. tenellus though but not to the point were its a problem, nice fish in my inexperienced opinion 

Chris


----------



## amy4342 (3 Feb 2009)

I don't know if I would keep them with Siamese Fighters, but I've kept them with Cardinals, Rummy Noses, Ember Tetras and loads of others. The sometimes nipped my slow moving large gourami, hence why I wouldn't keep them with fighters.


----------



## browning IRL (3 Feb 2009)

Thanks Amy,

I am thinking of keeping them with embers, rummies and maybe Harlequins.
thanks for the feedback.

Cheers

John


----------



## Vito (9 Feb 2009)

I started with 8 and lost two to some mysetious face/mouth rot.... and another just died I now have five, and they are truely lovely looking fish and dont seem to show aggression toward my green neons or ottos not even during feeding. sometime I see the larger ones chase each other but thats about it. I will be getting 3 more when I go to my LFS as im told a min group of 6+ is best... 

Vito


----------



## Verminator (16 Apr 2009)

I had 10 in a 3 ft tank along with Clown Loach, Bristlenoses and Ram Cichlids and they were an absolute nightmare. Not with the other fish, with each other! They never shoaled, they each took a section of tank and just swam about. If one ventured into anothers space it was war. For about a week they did this and i had enough, so i scooped them up and took them back. Put on me annoyed/irate personality and demanded a refund or a swap - they obliged  It was a total disaster for me.

IMO i would never go near them ever again, not unless i had perhaps a 4ft tankand i had about 50+ in there.


----------



## donalo (19 Apr 2009)

I had 3 in a 60litre tank. I got them when they were quite small and they grew much bigger quite quickly. Beautiful fish but aggressive when the lights went out. 

They cost me several male guppy's 

I eventually moved them on. Would love to keep them again one day when I get a bigger tank.


----------

